# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  The time is here for OAA/SEOC

## Diane

_OK, Come one come all to the one, the only annual opticians convention to be held in Atlanta, GA this year.  It's still not too late, but you'd better hurry.  Badges are made and packed up to go to Atlanta, but we can still make them on-site for the convention.  For information go to www.oaa.org or call 800-443-8997.  You can get up to a total of 20 hours of CE's from the over 60 hours being offered during the long weekend.  Hope to see you there.  Diane _

----------

